
Swastika: The 5k-year-old journey of an Indian symbol - dsr12
https://www.artofliving.org/in-en/culture/amazing-india/secrets-of-swastika-symbol
======
simonblack
It's well past time that the Swastika was rehabilitated and took back its
original meanings.

~~~
krapp
Yeah, good luck with that when neo-nazis are still using it.

